# Working with a Blue tub...yikes



## captainobvious (Sep 29, 2009)

So the bathroom needs a remodeling (carpet on floors?? yuck!) It currently has a light blue/lavender colored tub installed (Think the color of this icon- :thumbsup: ), while the sink/toilet are both white. I plan on replacing the sink/vanity as well as the toilet because they are in bad shape, but the tub is a harder decision. First off, they are the most expensive and difficult part to do, and second...despite the unusual color, the tub is a quality Kohler jaccuzi style tub. If it was total junker, I'd have to suck it up and replace, but since its nice I plan on working around it at least for a while as I dont want to incur that additional expense right now.
Im thinking, Id like a design that can incorporate the tub ,but still be useable down the line when a traditional white tub would be installed.

What recommendations do you all have for me? I was thinking of staying in the white/grey color area since they can blend with the cool blues well.

We were thinking of going with the Granite "Blue Pearl GT" top which can be seen here: http://www.louismian.com/granite/gc2.htm since it has grey scale colors with a touch of light blue. Seems like it could be a good fit for the color scheme now, and still do nicely when the tub eventually got switched out.
As far as wall, tile and linen colors...what have you all done to make a bathroom with a blue tub come out looking "not ugly"?

Thanks !! :thumbup:


EDIT: You know, the other thing I didnt think to ask is if there is an easy way to refinsih/color an existing tub. That may be an option if it can be made to look good...


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you considered resurfacing or refinishing the tub to change the color? You might get a quote for that before the design the bathroom around the tub.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might consider recycled glass countertops to have some lighter color options. There are solid glass countertops made from recycled windows that you can get in just about any color. Verazzo makes some really nice glass/concrete ones in a variety of colors. Concrete makes a nice countertop material too and you can mold some really nice shaped sinks right into them. They can be poured on site but are usually made in a studio/shop and installed like other materials. Color choices are limitless. You can have materials other than glass added and polished to make terazzo finishes. Costs are comparable to granite. 

http://www.verazzo.com/


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

Google tub resurfacing or tub refinishing in your city to find people who do it. Yes, they can change the color of the tub though I have not done this. But I'd research it if I were you if you aren't loving the blue. Or maybe someone on this forum has done it before and can chime in?

The Blue Pearl granite is pretty. You could bring in the blue in other ways - maybe paint in a very light blue or blue-gray. Get blue accessories and artwork with the blue color. Those are a lot cheaper to replace when you do change the tub. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

we've gone the tub resurfacing route... it's not all that great, honestly. Every 4 years or so, it has to be redone. (it eventually chips and peels)

Since you're redoing the floors, I would definitely replace the tub. You can't replace it later without damaging your new flooring..... I also would avoid embracing the blue tub. Blue tub = dated, and there's no way to hide it.... why date a new bathroom?

this exact predicament is why we're delaying doing our upstairs bath.... we want new fixtures, cabinets, and tiles... but we need a new tub (the constantly resurfaced one), and don't have the $, energy, or time to tackle that beast of a job


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might check with ReBath or one of those type places to see if they have a working solution for a Jacuzzi jet tub like you Kohler.

Maybe you can put it on Craig's List and get some money for it towards a new one?


----------



## captainobvious (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think you are right about just replacing the tub. It will always look dated and if the bathroom is going to be redone, why work around it...

Looks like I'll be shopping for a new tub in the near future.


----------

